# Advice needed on setting up outdoor aviary for reptiles in Brisbane please



## Narelle (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi

I am planning on converting my very large professionally built finch aviary into a reptile aviary. It is 3m x 3m x 3m and is absolutely mouse proof as it is secured with colorbond sheeting and snake wire. It has a concrete paved floor with drainage. After making some initial inquiries on this forum it seems I have a very suitable set up.

I would like to have some sort of lizards / dragons / or skinks but I'm not sure which would be best for my situation.

I am in Brisbane and so think it would be best to get animals locally that are used to the climate etc?

There is power to the aviary so I can provide heat and lights. It is well sheltered and fully roofed and faces north east.

I want to do this right so am looking for some advice to set up the aviary correctly to suit the right animals.

Hoping someone local can point me in the best direction.

Cheers

Narelle


----------



## DisturbedDave (Nov 1, 2013)

Add in a decent sized pond, possibly with waterfall, and get an EWD  

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## R33C3 (Nov 1, 2013)

You said you could provide heat and light so that allows you too keep things other than what you can find locally, i reckon if you're up to the challenge you should keep a lace monitor or a sand monitor.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 1, 2013)

^ Don't get a lace monitor if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Nov 3, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> Add in a decent sized pond, possibly with waterfall, and get an EWD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk



+1 (you can really put together a very nice & natural feature for EWD's they love climbing & love water)


----------

